# Uncle Jimbo und grosse schwere Fahrer



## Burt4711 (29. Juni 2016)

Hallo, 
Das aktuelle Uncle Jimbo interessiert mich ziemlich.
Gibt es hier Erfahrungswerte von grossen schweren Fahrern? Ist der Dämpfer am Limit, versackt das Bike bergauf im SAG, halten die Lager.....

Komme vom HT und möchte mir was neues enduromässiges gönnen. 2.100 Euro passt, Optik auch. Drauf gesessen habe ich mal kurz im Shop vor Ort.  
Zu mir...1,95 m, SL 90 cm und derzeit 115 kg.
Gefahren werden Touren im Mittelgebirge, kein Bike Park. 

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Burt4711 (3. Juli 2016)

Ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyRider (3. Juli 2016)

185, Sl 89 bei mir passt L
Bin aber nicht sonderlich schwer
SAG kannst du ja individuell einstellen
Lager müssen relativ schnell nachgefettet/gewechselt werden, aber insgesamt ist das UJ ein sehr stablies Enduro. Denke nicht, dass dein Gewicht Probleme macht.

Anstelle hier einen neuen Thread aufzumachen, empfehle ich dir einfach mal im UJ Thread nachzufragen, dort bekommen das mehr Leute mit


----------

